# TSG48: printf("Goodbye world.\n");



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Microsoft buys Skype, iOS5 is released, we mourn the passing of Steve Jobs and Dennis Ritchie._

*Download the Audio MP3 or Watch the Video
*

*Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *






Welcome to the forty eighth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Jake Mueller

*Links in order of appearance:*

Microsoft finalizes acquisition of Skype
http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/14/microsoft-finalizes-acquisition-of-skype-tony-bates-shares-his/
http://www.neowin.net/news/new-skype-55-and-56-removes-google-product-offers

iOS 5 Released
http://www.apple.com/ios/

Dennis Ritchie
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You most of recorded this before because...
Dennis Ritchie was found dead October 12, 2011


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Sorry, hewee -- I don't understand. We must have recorded this before what?

The podcast was recorded on the 16th (it says so at the beginning) and we discussed the passing of Dennis Ritchie.

Either way, thanks for watching!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You list "Links in order of appearance:" and I see you have "Dennis Ritchie" listed so thought you had him on your show that I did not watch. 

So that is why you did not understand because I would of known if I watched the show.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey Mike. Have already posted in YouTube but was wondering if you could add captions. You dont have to do it but you can find someone who will do captions for you so i can enjoy TechGuyTV


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks, CCM. I just replied back on YouTube as well. Do you mean closed captioning (for hearing impaired)?

If so, and if anyone is interested, please let me know!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I spent several hours on this late last night (and am feeling the lack of sleep today!)... but I did get about half of this episode captioned. I know there are some typos, but I'll blame that on doing it at 3am. Let me know if you think it's something that would be useful!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks! I will watch before going to work tomorrow


----------



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

I forgot to mention.... "Nice Hat Dan!!!!"

Sorry Mike, I've missed the last few in person. But I've been catching up of these after the fact.

It might to an idea to run a banner or flashing something the week before (for the whole week) to catch the attention of everyone (me included).
It might also attract more for your audience.

Really, Keep up the Great work!!! I find the discussion informative as well a great chuckle with all the kibitzing.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Ha! I'll make sure to point out that comment to Dan, ucurl. I'm working on uploading the latest episode now, which is with Brian and I.


----------

